# ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟



## مسلمة مصرية (10 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اسأل عن آداب الإستذان التى علمها لكم الكتاب المقدس 
أرجو التوضيح بالنصوص *


----------



## enass (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*سؤالك مش واضح
ارجو التوضيح اكتر
وشكرا*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أسأل يا أخت إيناس عن كيفية الإستئذان 
يعنى لما حضرتك بتروحى عند ناس او عايزه تدخلى عند باباكى أو مامتك أو حد من إخواتك الحجرة 
ما هى الأداب المتبعة كما علمها لكم الكتاب المقدس ؟*


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2008)

لا يوجد شئ اسمه اداب الاستأذان في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## صوت الرب (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

أنا اعتبر آداب الاستئذان من العادات و التقاليد
فآداب الاستئذان تختلف من شعب لآخر
و لا علاقة للدين بها ...


----------



## challenger (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*سألت نفسي مرة هذا السؤال و كنت معجبا ً جدا ً بما قاله المسيح

يقول الرب يسوع الغالي : 
وَأَيُّ بَيْتٍ دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَقُولُوا أَوَّلاً: سَلاَمٌ لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ. * فَإِنْ كَانَ هُنَاكَ ابْنُ السَّلاَمِ يَحِلُّ سَلاَمُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَإِلاَّ فَيَرْجِعُ إِلَيْكُمْ. * وَأَقِيمُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ آكِلِينَ وَشَارِبِينَ مِمَّا عِنْدَهُم ( لوقا : 10 )

ففي هذه الجملة الرائعة دروس !
أولا ً أن لا ندخل البيت قبل أن نلقي السلام ((( السلام لكم ))) و ليس (( السلام عليكم ))
ثانيا ً إن لم يكن هناك رد فإتركوا المنزل و سيعود السلام لكم .
ثالثا ً إن كان هناك من يستحق سينال السلام 
رابعا ً إحترام المضيف و إحترام ماعنده من طعام و شراب مهما كان بأن (( آكِلِينَ وَشَارِبِينَ مِمَّا عِنْدَهُم ))


هذا هو رأيي الشخصي و بغض النظر عن آراء الإخوة  .

لكني معهم أنه لا يوجد نص صريح بذلك !!
فالإستذان مجرد أعراف و تقاليد لا علاقة للدين بها .*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*طيب وش علاقة الاستئذان في الدين؟ ...ما اعرف بس انتي محسساني اننا في المدرسة و قاعدين نتكلم عن موضوع في الاداب مش عن دين؟؟ 

غريب امرك فعلا

على العموم اتمنى ان الاخوة ساعدوج 

سلام المسيح ربي و الهي وقاهر الشيطان على الصليب *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

+++بالحق قال أخونا الحبيب تشالنجر ، بأن ديننا يعلمنا أن نطلب السلام من الله لكل الناس .
+++ فإننا لسنا الذين نمنح السلام من عندياتنا ، بل نطلبه للجميع من الله مصدر كل خير .
+++ فسلامنا -- الذى نطلبه من الله للجميع -- هو تحية المتواضعين وليس المتعجرفين .
+++ ولذلك فإننا لا نضع عليه شروطاً ، كالذين يشترطون أن يكون سلامهم لأتباعهم فقط دون اللآخرين ، بل إننا نتمنى الخير والسلام للجميع ، لأننا نعبد إله الجميع ، خالق الجميع ، محب الجميع ، مخلص جميع البشر ، لكل من يريد ويطلب بإرادته الحرَّة .
+++ كما أننا لا نتخذ موقفاً شريراً ممن يرفضون الرد على سلامنا ، لأننا نعتبر أن السلام لله ، فإنه هو إله السلام ، وهو الذى أمر بطلب السلام للجميع ، وهو الذى سيكافئ أصحاب السلام ، بأن يرده عليهم بالسلام والبركة ، فسلامنا لن يضيع علينا ، لذلك فإننا لن نغضب ممن لا يردون السلام ، بحجة أن السلام لا يكون إلاَّ لأهل جماعتهم فقط ، إننا لا نغضب منهم ، بل نطلب لهم الهداية الحقيقية ، إلى الإله الحقيقى ، خالق ومحب ومخلص الجميع ، إله السلام والمحبة ، لكى ينقذهم من الموسوس فى قلوب الناس بالحقد والكراهية  والقتل وكل شر  .


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



my Rock قال:


> لا يوجد شئ اسمه اداب الاستأذان في الكتاب المقدس



*طالما عندكم كتاب هو دستور حياتكم كيف لا يعلمكم الآداب التى تتعاملون بها ؟ الدين ليس صلاه وصيام فقط بل هو منهج حياة ومن قال أن لا علاقة للدين بالآداب  فإن لم نتعلم الآداب من ديننا فمن أين نتعلمها ؟*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++بالحق قال أخونا الحبيب تشالنجر ، بأن ديننا يعلمنا أن نطلب السلام من الله لكل الناس .
> +++ فإننا لسنا الذين نمنح السلام من عندياتنا ، بل نطلبه للجميع من الله مصدر كل خير .
> +++ فسلامنا -- الذى نطلبه من الله للجميع -- هو تحية المتواضعين وليس المتعجرفين .
> +++ ولذلك فإننا لا نضع عليه شروطاً ، كالذين يشترطون أن يكون سلامهم لأتباعهم فقط دون اللآخرين ، بل إننا نتمنى الخير والسلام للجميع ، لأننا نعبد إله الجميع ، خالق الجميع ، محب الجميع ، مخلص جميع البشر ، لكل من يريد ويطلب بإرادته الحرَّة .
> +++ كما أننا لا نتخذ موقفاً شريراً ممن يرفضون الرد على سلامنا ، لأننا نعتبر أن السلام لله ، فإنه هو إله السلام ، وهو الذى أمر بطلب السلام للجميع ، وهو الذى سيكافئ أصحاب السلام ، بأن يرده عليهم بالسلام والبركة ، فسلامنا لن يضيع علينا ، لذلك فإننا لن نغضب ممن لا يردون السلام ، بحجة أن السلام لا يكون إلاَّ لأهل جماعتهم فقط ، إننا لا نغضب منهم ، بل نطلب لهم الهداية الحقيقية ، إلى الإله الحقيقى ، خالق ومحب ومخلص الجميع ، إله السلام والمحبة ، لكى ينقذهم من الموسوس فى قلوب الناس بالحقد والكراهية  والقتل وكل شر  .



*لا أرى علاقه لهذه المشاركه بالموضوع حضرتك تعبت نفسك ليه ؟*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



challenger قال:


> *لكني معهم أنه لا يوجد نص صريح بذلك !!
> فالإستذان مجرد أعراف و تقاليد لا علاقة للدين بها .*



*عجبت لمن يقول ان الدين ليس له علاقه بالآداب 
اتفقنا على أن الدين منهج حياة فهل الآداب ليست جزء من الحياة ؟*


----------



## enass (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*ياخت فاطمة
ديننا له علاقة اكثر بالتواصل مع الروح
اي بالامور الحياتية الابدية
وليست الامور الدنيوية

انت تهتمين بأمر لا داعي بالفعل للأهتمام بها

فيكفي الايمان ويكفي ان نطبق وصايا المسيح التي
هي بالاساس المحبة
لنتعامل مع كل شيء بأحترم
وليس بقلة ادب

فمثلا من ليس محترم لا يطرق الباب قبل دخوله المنزل

الاحترام نابع من المحبة
والمحبة عي تعاليم ديننا*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*جميل يعنى نقدر نقول أن كتابكم لم يعلمكم آداب الإستئذان 
شكرا *


----------



## صوت الرب (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*




مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *جميل يعنى نقدر نقول أن كتابكم لم يعلمكم آداب الإستئذان
> شكرا *


ما هي آداب الستئذان ؟
هي طريقة طلب الاستئذان قبل الدخول إلى البيوت مثلا 
يجب على الشخص أن يقف إلى يمين الباب أو يساره 
لطلب الدخول إلى البيت !!!!!
و ايضا من آداب الاستئذاب طريقة السَّلام على أهل البيت ،
أو طريقة الاستئذان لحرية التحرك داخل البيوت 
و أيضا الاستئذان عند الدخول على الأمهات والأخوات 
حتى لا تقع عين المرء على ما لا يحب أن يراه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
فهل سيتحدث ألله عن مثل هذه الأمور التافهة ؟!!
أليس هذه عادات للشعوب تختلف من شعب لآخر
.
هل سيقول ألله لنا استئذنوا قبل الدخول على الام و الأخت
حتى لا تقع عيونكم على ما لا يحب أن يرى !!!!!!!!
هل سيقول ألله لنا لتستئذنوا دخول البيوت 
يجب أن تقفوا يمين الباب أو يساره !!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *طالما عندكم كتاب هو دستور حياتكم كيف لا يعلمكم الآداب التى تتعاملون بها ؟ الدين ليس صلاه وصيام فقط بل هو منهج حياة ومن قال أن لا علاقة للدين بالآداب فإن لم نتعلم الآداب من ديننا فمن أين نتعلمها ؟*


 
كتابنا دستورنا نعم, لكن لا يعني ان كتابنا يعلمنا صغائر او يعلمنا ما نقول حين القيام او الجلوس او الخروج او الدخول
كتابنا علمنا التصرف بعفة و أدب بصورة عامة, سواء كان قيام ام جلوس او خروج ام دخول او حتى الأستأذان و تصرفنا في هذه الحالات يعتمد على وصية التصرف بعفة و أدب و يختلف التطبيق من مجتمع لأخر التي تتضارب فيه التصرفات و ترجمة معناها
اضافة الى ان المسيح علمنا في التبشير القاء السلام على اي مكان و في اي زمان 

فالأدب نتعلمه بصورة عامة و شاملة في عقيدتنا و لا يحتاج الى حالات خاصة, فالادب و العفة تملأ الكتاب المقدس و لا ينحصر تعلمها على حالة التصرف عند الدخول عند احد!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

+++ خلق الله الإنسان ، مفكراً عاقلاً ، ولم يخلقه آلة صمـَّاء ، يتحرك كالربوت كنترول .
+++ فعندما تتعامل مع شخص له عقل ، وأنت تحترم عقله ، فإنك تحدد له خطة العمل ، وأهدافها ، ولكنك لا تحجر على تفكيره الشخصى ، بل تترك له حرية التصرف -- بعقله -- ما دام لم يخرج عن نطاق الخطة الموضوعة ولا الهدف المرسوم .
+++ والإله الحقيقى ، الذى خلق العقل فينا ، لا يريدنا أن نلغيه ، ونتصرف بتصرفات ميكانيكية أو أوتوماتيكية ، مثلما فى الألات المبرمجة .
+++ الإله الحقيقى لا يريد أن يكون الإنسان مبرمجاً ، بلا تفكير ، لأنه لم يخلقه هكذا .
+++ الذى يريد أن يلغى عقل الإنسان ، وأن يحوله إلى كائنات مبرمجة ، هو الشيطان عدو البشر ، لئلا يتفكروا ، ويكتشفوا الحقيقة ، ويصلحوا طريقهم .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

الأخت الفاضلة / مسلمة مصرية
+++ سيادتك عقبتِ على مداخلتى ، بالقول : (( لا أرى علاقه لهذه المشاركه بالموضوع حضرتك تعبت نفسك ليه ؟ )) .
+++ والحقيقة أننى تكلمت فى صلب الموضوع وجوهره ، تاركاً التفاصيل جانباً ، لأن ذلك هو الأنفع والأجدى .
+++ فسيادتك سألتِ عن الإستئذان ، وأهم عناصره هو السلام ، وهو ما تحدثنا عنه ، مميزين بين السلام فى المفهوم المسيحى ، عمَّا سواه .
++++++++++
++ كما أننى ، فى مداخلتى الأخيرة ، أوضحت أن الله لم يفرض على الإنسان -- الذى خلقه عاقلاً -- أن يكون مبرمجاً بحركات وألفاظ ، كالآلات الصمَّاء ، بل يترك له حرية التصرف فى داخل نطاق مفهوم الوصية والهدف منها ، أى روح الوصية وليس شكلها ومظهرها الخارجى ، مثلما قال : " الروح يحيى ، ولكن الحرف يقتل " .
++++++++++
 +++ وهكذا ترين سيادتكِ ، أننى أتكلم فى جوهر الموضوع  .
+++ وقد يكون عدم الوضوح ناتجاً عن إختلاف المفاهيم الأساسية ، أو قد يكون بسبب الإختصار الزائد فى عرضى للفكرة ، فعن هذا أطلب المعذرة .


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سألت سؤال محدد هل علمكم كتابكم آداب الإستئذان وكان الرد أنه لا توجد نصوص بذلك وشكرا لكم فما الداعى للمناقشات و التبريرات ؟
وفكرة أن الآداب أمور تافهه أو أن كتابكم علمكم الآداب بصوره عامة بصراحة كلام غير مقنع فكتاب يكون دستور للحياة لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا ويعلمها لمن يتبع هذا الكتاب 
أما عن موضوع العقل و البرمجه هذا فسبحان الله حضرتك أستاذ مكرم تربى إبنك وتقول له هذا صح وهذا خطأ , عندما تتكلم مع أحد تتحدث بالطريقة الفلانية و عندما تأكل تأكل بالطريقة الفلانية لتكون إنسان مهذب وراقى يحترمك الناس هذه الأشياء التى يفترض أن تكون تعلمتها من كتابكم المقدس 
أم أنك ستترك إبنك يتصرف بما لا يليق ويؤذى الآخرين 
ومن يترك من يربيه هكذا يكون إنسان لا يحب من يربيه ولا يشعر بالمسؤلية تجاهه أليس كذلك ؟

علمت بعدم وجود نصوص لذلك فممن تتعلمون هذه الآداب إذن إن لم يعلمها لكم كتابكم ؟ *


----------



## enass (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سألت سؤال محدد هل علمكم كتابكم آداب الإستئذان وكان الرد أنه لا توجد نصوص بذلك وشكرا لكم فما الداعى للمناقشات و التبريرات ؟
> وفكرة أن الآداب أمور تافهه أو أن كتابكم علمكم الآداب بصوره عامة بصراحة كلام غير مقنع فكتاب يكون دستور للحياة لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا ويعلمها لمن يتبع هذا الكتاب
> ...






*جميع الامور التي ذكرتيها كما قلت نابعة من المحبة وقال لنا السيد المسيح
عامل كما تحب ان تعامل اذا طبعا سأتعمال بأحترام مع الناس وبطريقة مهذبة
كما وصانا بالمحبة ومحبة القريب والعدو الا يكفي هذا ليكن باب التعامل كما اريد ان يعاملوني الاخريين*


----------



## challenger (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*يا ريت أختي مسلمة مصرية لو تلتزمي حدود الأدب في الكلام ! 

عندما  تقتبسين من كلامي فقط ما تريدين !!! :smil8: 


challenger قال:




يقول الرب يسوع الغالي : 
وَأَيُّ بَيْتٍ دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَقُولُوا أَوَّلاً: سَلاَمٌ لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ. * فَإِنْ كَانَ هُنَاكَ ابْنُ السَّلاَمِ يَحِلُّ سَلاَمُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَإِلاَّ فَيَرْجِعُ إِلَيْكُمْ. * وَأَقِيمُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ آكِلِينَ وَشَارِبِينَ مِمَّا عِنْدَهُم ( لوقا : 10 )

ففي هذه الجملة الرائعة دروس !
أولا ً أن لا ندخل البيت قبل أن نلقي السلام ((( السلام لكم ))) و ليس (( السلام عليكم ))
ثانيا ً إن لم يكن هناك رد فإتركوا المنزل و سيعود السلام لكم .
ثالثا ً إن كان هناك من يستحق سينال السلام 
رابعا ً إحترام المضيف و إحترام ماعنده من طعام و شراب مهما كان بأن (( آكِلِينَ وَشَارِبِينَ مِمَّا عِنْدَهُم ))

 .

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا لا أتفق مع الإخوة في هذه النقطة لذلك قلت (( لا يوجد نص صريح )) !


الإستذان عندنا هو أن نلقي السلام قبل دخول أي منزل !!

إنتم كيف تستأذنون ؟
هل تقولون ((( هاها هو هي )) ؟

إن ردوا ندخل و نحترم ما لديهم أو فلا ندخل عنوة !

كل الحضارات لديها إستئذان بالدخول فما الشيء الفظيع بالموضوع ؟


غريب أمرك فعلا ً !!!!!!!


*


----------



## challenger (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*



مسلمة مصرية قال:



عجبت لمن يقول ان الدين ليس له علاقه بالآداب 
[*]اتفقنا على أن الدين منهج حياة فهل الآداب ليست جزء من الحياة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا قلت الإستذان لا علاقة له بالديانات فهو أعراف و تقاليد !!
و لم أقل الآداب !!!!!!! :11azy:
يا ريت تكوني دقيقة في التعليق ! :act31:
*


----------



## geegoo (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

الاستئذان في دخول بيوت الناس مهم ....
و اهم منه بما لا يمكن قياسه .... اهم منه بمراحل عديدة ....
الاستئذان في دخول حياة الناس و بلادهم و كنائسهم .......


----------



## challenger (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*يقول المسيح :

وَأَيُّ بَيْتٍ دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَقُولُوا أَوَّلاً: سَلاَمٌ لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ. 
 فَإِنْ كَانَ هُنَاكَ ابْنُ السَّلاَمِ يَحِلُّ سَلاَمُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَإِلاَّ فَيَرْجِعُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
 وَأَقِيمُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ آكِلِينَ وَشَارِبِينَ مِمَّا عِنْدَهُمْ لأَنَّ الْفَاعِلَ مُسْتَحِقٌّ أُجْرَتَهُ. لاَ تَنْتَقِلُوا مِنْ بَيْتٍ إِلَى بَيْتٍ. 
 وَأَيَّةُ مَدِينَةٍ دَخَلْتُمُوهَا وَقَبِلُوكُمْ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا يُقَدَّمُ لَكُمْ 

*​


----------



## challenger (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*يقول المسيح :
وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. 
 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 

حتى قبل أن ندخل يعلمنا الرب أن نقرع الباب !!!

لكن أقول لك أنها نصوص ليست صريحة !!

تقولين لماذا ؟

لانها تحمل معاني أكبر مما يُخيل لكي !  

*


----------



## challenger (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*النصوص التي أذكرها على لسان حبيبي ليست بالمعنى المادي فقط بل لها معاني أخرى أكبر وأسمى لذلك يقول لكي الإخوة هذه غير مهمة !!

لأن الشيء الأهم هو ما نفكر به !

أخيرا ً . . . :act31:​*


----------



## انت الفادي (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*الاخت مسلمة مصرية..

قام الاخوة الاحبة بالرد عليكي بما يكفي و ليس لي ان ازيد علي كلامهم الا اقل القليل..

انت تفتخرين بأن الاسلام علمك اداب الاستئذان... عفوا.. علمك ماذا؟؟؟ اداب الاستئذان؟؟؟
هل تعلمي ان الاسلام واقع في مشكلة كبيرة جدا بسبب تدخله في اشياء صغيرة مثل هذه الاشياء؟؟
حتي اوضح لك الفكرة سأعطيكي مثال:
نجد مثلا في القرأن تعدد انواع الزواج.. فنجد زواج المتعة و النكاح و و و و و ..
هذه كلها مسميات مختلفة و لكنها تجتمع تحت مسمي رئيسي و هو الزواج..
فمنها الذي تم تحريمه و منها المسموح به..
فماذا سيحدث لو ظهر نوع جديد من الزواج غير مزكور في القرأن؟؟؟
كيف سيتصرف المسلمين في مثل هذه المواقف؟؟؟
سيدخلوا في حيرة و يبدأ كل واحد منهم في الاجتهاد و الاختراع و تختلف الاراء و يتم الاتفاق علي الاختلاف.
و لكن المسيحية اعطت مسمي واحد و هو الزواج.. فلا يوجد زواج متعة او غيره.. لا وجود سوي لمسمي واحد و هو الزواج كل ما عدا ذلك فهو ليس بزواج..
نأتي مثلا لموضوع الزنا..
فنجد الاسلام يقسم الزني الي اقسام.. زني المحارم و زنا مش عارف ايه..
فماذا سيحدث لو ظهر نوع زنا غير مذكور حرفيا؟؟؟ 
سيبدا علماء المسلمين في الاجتهاد و التأليف و كل منهم يخترع علي حسب رأيه.. و ايضا يتفقوا علي ان لا يتفقوا.

و بذلك اصبح تشريعك الذي انت تفتخرين به هو لعبة في يد اناس تلوكه و تلفه و تدوره كما تريد و تحور و تؤلف كما تريد..
و النهاية هي هي... الاتفاق علي عدم الاتفاق.

اما في المسيحية فقد قام السيد المسيح بأعطائنا خطوط عريضة..
عنواين كبيرة.. و كل عنوان فرعي هو واقع تحت احد هذه العناوين الكبيرة و بالتالي لا يوجد اختلاف او مجال للاجتهاد بل هو التعليم واحد ثابت غير متغير.
كمثال: لم يقل السيد المسيح لا تزنوا زنا المحارم ثم لا تزنوا زنا مع الحويانات ثم ووووو...
بل قال لا تزني  .... قال ماذا؟؟؟ لا تزني..و هذا هو العنوان الكبير الذي نحن نحكم به علي الامور المختصة بالزنا.. فكل انواع الزنا التي صرف فيها القرأن صفحات و صفحات و السيرة مجلدات و مجلدات..
تم اختصارها في كلمتين فقط.. لا تزني... تخيلي عزيزتي ان هتين الكلمتين يحتوا علي كل انواع الزنا التي انت تعرفيها..

و بذلك نحن لنا الفخر بأن الكتاب المقدس علمنا ليس فقط اداب الاستئذان بل علمنا الادب ككل و ليس كجزء.

علمنا كل انواع الاداب بطريقة مختصرة و فعالة.
1. حبوا بعضكم

2. باركو لاعنيكم.
3. صلوا من اجل مبغضيكم.
4. من اراد ان يخاصمك و يأخذ ثوبك فأترك له الرداء ايضا.
5. لا تقاوم الشر بالشر.
6. من سألك فأعطه
.
.
.
تخيلي انسان يعيش علي هذه التعاليم هل سيحتاج من يقول له كيف تدخل بيت الناس و تستأذن عند الدخول و غيره؟؟؟


و الان اسألك سؤال:
اي اداب تتكلمين عنها؟؟؟ اداب الاستئذان في دخول بيت المسيحي ( الكافر ) ام اداب دخول بيت المسلم؟؟
اداب الاستئذان في الدخول و لا في الخروج و لا في الجلوس و لا في الذهاب الي دورة المياه و لا في اخذ كوب العصير ام في تناول طعام ام في رفض طعام ام في خلع الحزاء ام في خلع الحزاء مع الجوارب ام في ماذا عزيزتي؟؟
الاستئذان في ماذا بالضبط؟؟؟ الا تري معي ان تحت مسمي الاستئذان ستدخلين في قائمة غير منتهية من الاشياء التي بالتأكيد و بدون ادني شك لم يتدخل فيها الاسلام و لا يبقي فيها مجال سوي الاجتهاد و التأويل و التأليف.

اذن فهذه نقطة ضعف عزيزتي في عقيدتك و ليست مصدر للفخر.
لانك ستختلفين و ستتفقين علي عدم الاتفاق مع الاخرين من المسلمين..

سؤال صغير اخر.. اداب الاستئذان في الطريق ماذا عنها؟؟؟
هل هي كما هي ( اضطروهم الي اضيقه ام هناك تعديلات بها؟؟ )

تحياتي.

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

الأخت الفاضلة / مسلمة مصرية
++++ كأن كل منا يتكلم فى وادٍ مختلف . فكلمة الآداب عندنا تعنى عدم إقتحام الآخرين ، بل إستئذانهم أولاً ، وهى تنبع من إيماننا بالحرية الشخصية التى جبل الله عليها الإنسان .
+++ وذلك العدم إقتحام للآخر ، يشمل عدم إقتحام بيته ، وعدم إقتحام حياته الخاصة ، وعدم إقتحام سمعه بالصوت المزعج الخارق للآذان ..... إلخ ، بل يجب الإستئذان وليس الإقتحام .
+++++ هذا ما نفهمه نحن .
+++ ويحدث أن يقتحم البعض آذاننا ، بأحاديث عن آداب دخول الحمام ... إلخ ، فهل هذه النوعية هى التى تقصدينها سيادتك .
+++ رجاء توضيح سؤالك ، لكى نتحدث بلغة واحدة ولكى نفهم بعضنا بعضاً ، مع جزيل الشكر مقدماً .


----------



## الحوت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اسأل عن آداب الإستذان التى علمها لكم الكتاب المقدس
> أرجو التوضيح بالنصوص *


*
هو الاستذان محتاج لنصوص يا مسلمة حتى الواحد يعرفها ..!!!

مش عاوزة ايات من الكتاب تقول ان الانسان لازم يغسل يديه قبل الاكل ..!!!
ويغسل وجهة لما يصحى ..!!
ومش عاوزة نصوص تعلمك ازاي الواحد يلبس بنطلونة وقميصة وازاي يمسك الشوكة والسكنية ..!!

ربنا يرحمنا بس بجد العقل زينة .*


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

فعلاً العقل زينة..
بس الظاهر ان البعض لا يملك حتى نصفه..


----------



## الحوت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*المسلم بيسأل اسئلة وكأنه الانسان خلق بدون عقل ..!!

هل الأنسان مجرد آلة لا تتحرك الا بأوامر ونواهي ووعد و وعيد ..!!

هناك أمور بديهية للأنسان  ..

هل يحتاج الانسان لنص حتى يعرف انه لا يجوز الدخول على احد بدون استئذان ؟

هل يحتاج الانسان لنص لكي يغسل يديه قبل الاكل ويستحم وينظف نفسه ..!!!

ربنا خلق عقل للانسان يفكر فيه ما خلقوش اله لا تتحرك الا بأوامر معينه .*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



الحوت قال:


> *المسلم بيسأل اسئلة وكأنه الانسان خلق بدون عقل ..!!
> 
> هل الأنسان مجرد آلة لا تتحرك الا بأوامر ونواهي ووعد و وعيد ..!!
> 
> ...


*
أفهم من كده إن حضرتك مش بتعلم أولادك هذه الآداب وتتركهم يتعلمونها بعقولهم الخارقة ؟ والله شئ جميل 
طب ممكن حد منكم يجرب يترك إبنه الصغير بدون أن يعلمه هذه الأخلاق ويرى تصرفاته ويسمع ما يقوله عنه الناس 
وطالما انتم مؤمنون ان هذه اشياء لا تحتاج التعليم أتحدى ان يترك احد منكم ابنه بدون تعليمها له *


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مشاركة أستاذ أنت الفادى 
أولا : هنا لا مجال لمناقشة الإسلاميات مش كده بردو  ياريت حضرتك تركز شويه ؟  وللتوضيح فقط فالإسلام علمنا الآداب فى كل ما ذكرت و أكثر وإن أردت تفاصيل تفضل بفتح موضوع فى المكان المخصص


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا جماعة سألت سؤال محدد 
ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتابكم ؟ 
وكانت الإجابة انه لا يوجد نص بذلك 
شكرا للجميع 
ولا داعى لكل هذه التبريرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *أفهم من كده إن حضرتك مش بتعلم أولادك هذه الآداب وتتركهم يتعلمونها بعقولهم الخارقة ؟ والله شئ جميل *
> *طب ممكن حد منكم يجرب يترك إبنه الصغير بدون أن يعلمه هذه الأخلاق ويرى تصرفاته ويسمع ما يقوله عنه الناس *
> *وطالما انتم مؤمنون ان هذه اشياء لا تحتاج التعليم أتحدى ان يترك احد منكم ابنه بدون تعليمها له *


 
الاخت مسلم
سألتي سؤالك و ردينا عليه بأكثر من رد في اكثر من مرة
فما لزوم هذا اللف و هذا الدوران؟
اداب الاستئذان موجودة في كل الشعوب بمختلف اماكنهم و لها صور مختلفة
و ابسط مثال البلدان العلمانية و شعوبهم التي لا تؤمن بشئ لكنها مهذبة في استئذانها و ترخصها
فهذه الأداب تكتسب من الشعوب و المجتمعات و تختلف من بلد لأخر
و بالرغم من ان بعض الشعوب لا تؤمن حتى بوجود الله, لكن لها اداب الاستئذان التي بعضها يرقى عن اداب الاستئذان الاسلامية

الموضوع و السؤال تمت الأجابة عليه من كل النواحي فلا داعي للجرجرة و دعينا نحترم عقل القارئ و لا داعي للتكرار و اللف في الموضوع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

الأخت الفاضلة / مسلمة مصرية 
+++ أكرر الرجاء بطرح نقاط محددة ، تسألين عليها ، لئلا يطول الكلام بلا منفعة .


----------



## faris sd4l (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*طيب سؤال الك اختي مسلمة مصرية*
*انت ليش بتقتبسي و بتردي على اللي بدك اياه اما الشي المفيد بتطنشيه*

*معظم المداخلات اللي فوق بتوضحلك عن استفسارك ليش عم بتلفي و بتدوري*
*طبعا رح تجاوبيني زي ما جاوبتي غيري " مداخلتك مالهاش لزوم " مش هيك*

*عموما انا لاحظت انك فقط بتسألي عشان تسألي*
*اما عشان تعرفي الاجوبة فلا اعتقد*
*هدا رأيي الشخصي*​


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا جماعه لا أرى فى كلامى لف ودوران وسؤالى كان محدد وانتوا جاوبتوا 
ليه زعلانين كده ؟  سبحان الله *


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> *يا جماعه لا أرى فى كلامى لف ودوران وسؤالى كان محدد وانتوا جاوبتوا *
> *ليه زعلانين كده ؟ سبحان الله *


 

لاه لاه يا اخت, مين زعل؟ و مٍن من نزعل اصلاً و على ماذا؟
سؤالك جاوبنا عليه باجوبة وافية و كفاية و شافية
الي يعجبه يسمع و يفهم مرحب به و الي ما يعجبه برحاته ماحدش حيغصبه على شئ!


----------



## challenger (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*أنا أقترح حذف الموضوع لأن هذا القسم فقط للسؤال حول المسيحيات !

​*


----------



## challenger (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*مع العلم أنها موجودة كما قلت لكي أختي مسلمة لكن أنت غريبة فعلا ً !!

إنتوا بتبحثوا عن أمور سخيفة جدا ً . . جدا ً !!

ذكرتيني بواحد كان دوما ً يقول المسيحيين لا يستحموا أبدا ً لأنه ليس عندهم وضوء !!!

و آخر كان يقول المسيحيين لا جبناء لأن ليس لديهم آيات كونغ فو !!

و آخر كا يقول المسيحيين ليس عندهم قوانين لأن ليس لديهم شريعة !!

أمر غريب فعلا ً !


أقترح تحويل السؤال للمكان المناسب ! ( سلة المهملات ) 
​*


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *اسأل عن آداب الإستذان التى علمها لكم الكتاب المقدس *
> *أرجو التوضيح بالنصوص *


 

*كنت أنتظر غيرك يقول هذا *

*لماذا ُتريدي تلوين القبور وتجميلها *

*مع أنها من الداخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة*

*نصوص كتابية *

متى 23 : 27 
وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ *قُبُوراً مُبَيَّضَةً* 
تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ *مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ*. 

*تتكلمين عن فضيلة الإستئذان قبل دخول البيت*

*وماذا بعد ذلك ... أستئذن أن يُطلق صاحب البيت زوجته لتكون زوجة لي لأنها أعجبتني*

*فأحرم أولادها منها وأخرب بيت صديقي*

*وُأهين زوجتي ... بإحضار زوجة عليها *

*تحت شعار الإستئذان الظاهري الزائف*

** هذا نسميه مظهر حسن ... ممتزج بقلب مملوء بالنجاسة ... هذا لا يصلح أمام الله*


*رائع جداً *
*فقلوب الناس ُتكشف أمام الله *
*حتى لو كانوا يتكلمون على الفضيلة*​ 
*.............................*


*نصوص كتابية*

لوقا 11 : 7 - 10
فَيُجِيبَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ وَيَقُولَ *لاَ تُزْعِجْنِي اَلْبَابُ مُغْلَقٌ* الآنَ 
وَأَوْلاَدِي مَعِي فِي الْفِرَاشِ. لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَقُومَ وَأُعْطِيَكَ. 
أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: وَإِنْ كَانَ لاَ يَقُومُ وَيُعْطِيهِ لِكَوْنِهِ صَدِيقَهُ
فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ لَجَاجَتِهِ يَقُومُ وَيُعْطِيهِ قَدْرَ مَا يَحْتَاجُ. 
وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. *اِقْرَعُوا* يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ *يَقْرَعُ* يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 


اعمال الرسل 12 : 16 
وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَلَبِثَ *يَقْرَعُ*. فَلَمَّا فَتَحُوا وَرَأَوْهُ انْدَهَشُوا. 

رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 20
هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ *وَأَقْرَعُ*. 
*إِنْ سَمِعَ* أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي *وَفَتَحَ* الْبَابَ، 
*أَدْخُلُ* إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. 


مزمور 119 : 66 
*ذَوْقاً* صَالِحاً وَمَعْرِفَةً عَلِّمْنِي لأَنِّي بِوَصَايَاكَ آمَنْتُ. 

** المسيح يقول *هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ *وَأَقْرَعُ*

** فهو لا يدخل عنوةً لكنه يقرع ويحل ضيفاً كريماً لمن يفتح له قلبه*

** أما المؤمن المسيحي يقول مع صاحب المزمور ( ذَوْقاً* *صَالِحاً وَمَعْرِفَةً عَلِّمْنِي* )

** وإن صرتُ يوما إبن الملك فسأتصرف تصرف الملوك *

*ولست محتاجاً وصايا لأن أعيش ملكاً فأنا الآن إبن الملك*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 
أستاذ فريدى شكرا لك على مشاركتك 
ولكن ما علاقة الطلاق و تخريب بيت صديقك بهذا الموضوع ؟ 
وهل كل آداب الإستئذان تنحصر فى قرع الأبواب ؟
وهل سيترك الملك إبنه دون أن يعلمه ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هى آداب الإستئذان فى كتبكم ؟*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *ولكن ما علاقة الطلاق و تخريب بيت صديقك بهذا الموضوع ؟*


 
*نقول تاني *

*يوجد من يستأذن لكن القلب ممتلئ بالنجاسة*

*ليس الإستئذان أساس الحياة مع الله *

*بل عندما يمتلك المسيح الحياة تفيض الحياة بالفضائل دون مجهود أو وصايا*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *وهل كل آداب الإستئذان تنحصر فى قرع الأبواب ؟*


 
*أردتي نصوص كتابية نرى فيها مبادئ الإستئذان *

*وقد أتيت لكِ بها نريد أن نعرف نهاية لسؤالك *

*وإلا سنُغلق الموضوع*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *وهل سيترك الملك إبنه دون أن يعلمه ؟*


 
*القصود من المثل أن إبن الملك لا يسلك بالوصايا بل لأن هذة طبيعته*

** لو كان لكِ نصيب مع أولاد الله *
*لكُنتِ فهمتِ معنى الكلام*​


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

يغلق الموضوع


----------

